# Angelverbände - Zugehörigkeit zum DAFV??



## Hyperspace (18. März 2015)

Hey liebe Community.

Ich seh um ehrlich zu sein nicht richtig bei den ganzen Angelverbänden durch.

_"Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. besteht aus 41 Landes- und  Spezialverbänden mit ca. 9.000 Vereinen, in denen insgesamt rund 650.000  Mitglieder organisiert sind. Der DAFV ist der Dachverband der  Angelfischer in Deutschland."
_
Wenn der DAFV Dachverband ist heißt das, dass egal in welchen Verein ich bin, ich automatisch auch Mitgleid im DAFV bin?

Dankeschön |wavey:


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverbände - Zugehörigkeit zum DAFV??*

Quark,es gibt doch genug Vereine die überhaupt in keinem Verband 
 eingebunden sind.Obwohl mich das wundert das die "Angelgötter "
 das noch nicht zur Pflicht gemacht haben .


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverbände - Zugehörigkeit zum DAFV??*

Von den (glücklichen) verbandslosen Vereinen abgesehen, gibts ja auch genügend Landesverbände ,die aus dem DAFV raus sind oder raus wollen:
Bayern und VFG B-W sind raus, also wenn Du da in einem Verein bist, biste nicht im DAFV.

Gekündigt haben zudem bis jetzt Saarland, Hessenfischer, Weser-Ems, der Rheinische,  LSFV-SH (raus 2016, wenn deren  HV das abnicken)..

Über Kündigung entscheiden noch sicher dieses Jahr Sachsen und Niedersachsen (die wären dann 2017 raus, Kündigungsfristen), bei weiteren vermutet man das..

Munkeln hört man zudem dass der DSAV wieder raus will, evtl. auch der DMV...

Hoffe ich hab beim ersten Kaffee morgens keinen vergessen, kündigen gerade ja immer schneller immer mehr ;-))


----------



## Hyperspace (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverbände - Zugehörigkeit zum DAFV??*

Danke Thomas 

Kann es also sein, dass wenn ich in einem anderen Bundesland angeln will und ich sagen wir mal in Sachsen in einem Verein bin den vollen Preis für nicht organisierte Angler in dem anderen Bundesland bezahlen muss?


----------



## gründler (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverbände - Zugehörigkeit zum DAFV??*



Hyperspace schrieb:


> Danke Thomas
> 
> Kann es also sein, dass wenn ich in einem anderen Bundesland angeln will und ich sagen wir mal in Sachsen in einem Verein bin den vollen Preis für nicht organisierte Angler in dem anderen Bundesland bezahlen muss?


 

Ja sowas gibt es,oder auch ohne Verbandsmarke keine Gastkarten ausgabe.

Besonders im Westen ist das öfter so.


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverbände - Zugehörigkeit zum DAFV??*

Ja so ist das in einigen Regionen bekommt man bei Verbandszugehörigkeit einen Rabatt ,macht den Kohl aber nicht fett,und für jedes Verbandsgewässer gibt es nicht immer Gastkarten da entscheiden mitunter die Vereine mit.
 Habe da schon die komischsten Dinge erlebt man hätte ein Gastkarte haben können hätte aber keinen Angelplatz gefunden es sei denn ein Vereinsmitglied hätte es einem ermöglicht :q


----------



## Anthe (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverbände - Zugehörigkeit zum DAFV??*

Ich bin ja als nicht-Vereinsmitglied im VfG und hatte als "Neuangler" letztes Jahr noch den VDSF-Ausweis. Im Januar kam der VfG-Ausweis... hat der noch Wert, wird der irgenwo anerkannt... was mach ich mit dem VDSF-Ausweis? Lag leider dem Schreiben "Anbei erhalten Sie ihren neuen Mitgliedsausweis" nicht bei. *ratlos* Thomas, Du weisst da sicher mehr. #6


----------

